
Apple iPhone's alternate 'dial' interface - clintonforbes
http://clintonforbes.blogspot.com/2007/03/apple-iphone-alternate-dial-interface.html
======
e1ven
Is this really suitable here?

Clintonforbes, I think this belongs more on Digg, rather than news.yc- I
understand you're really excited about your leak or fake or whatnot, but for
YC to remain useful, it really needs to be focused. Please don't post things
like this here.

Apple is hardly a Early Stage Startup, no matter how much they might want that
image for marketing purposes ;)

I say this as a happy Mac user, but please- No thank you.

